# Fixed my generator!



## junebug1701 (Sep 23, 2010)

A few months back I was given a Chicago Electric generator model 91213 from Harbor Freight. It has the Chinese Jiangdong 5.5 Honda clone engine, which started and ran like a top, but the generator produced no output. 

Since any attempts at flashing the field didn't do anything, I can only assume that flashing doesn't work with a brushless generator like this. So after studying the schematic and testing all components, everything led back to the capacitor that is mounted inside the end plate. Looks like it's used for voltage regulation. I removed the capacitor and it tested OK, but I found a small crack in the plastic case and it seemed to have a slight bulge. So I called up Harbor Freight parts department and the nice lady in India sent me a new cap for about 6 bucks plus shipping. The old cap was a 19mfd and the new was 20mfd, but they are otherwise identical. Installed the new cap and she fired right up and produced voltage. The motor starts on the first pull and runs quiet. Now I just need to change the oil and service the air cleaner. Since there are still a couple of months left in hurricane season, it's good to know we have a little emergency power on hand.


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

How's the voltage regulation on those units? Does the governor hold the engine rpm pretty solid as the load varies?


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip junebug, My friends just quit making power the other day, on the job. I'm gonna look into it alittle more.


----------



## junebug1701 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mark / Ohio said:


> How's the voltage regulation on those units? Does the governor hold the engine rpm pretty solid as the load varies?


I don't know, Mark, it hasn't been put to the test. The only loads I put on it were a couple of trouble lights and electric drill. The manual says not to be used for sensitive electronic equipment without an external regulator. All I want it for is to power a window unit, refrigerator, and maybe a small TV.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

heck yea!!!!


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

junebug1701 said:


> ...The manual says not to be used for sensitive electronic equipment without an external regulator. ...


Ah, must not be real smooth then. Trouble is now electronics has become firmly implanted into most new appliances in the form of a control board. Oh for the days again with simple switches and relays that lasted yet were relatively easy and cheap fix when they did finally break.


----------



## Chendler (Aug 28, 2014)

I think that*this information is*the best.


----------

